# Doubting My Type



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I mostly type myself as an ENFP because that's the personality I feel closer to, but I went to do the Key 2 Cognition test it gave me an (yet again) different type, here it is for you:


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************************* (37)
excellent useintroverted Sensing (Si) ************************ (24.5)
average useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************************** (32)
good useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************************* (33.8)
good useextraverted Thinking (Te) ********* (9.2)
unusedintroverted Thinking (Ti) ******************* (19.6)
limited useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************************** (38.1)
excellent useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ********************************************** (46.4)
excellent use

By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *ISFP

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ESFP, or INFP*


Based on three questionnaires (http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/42375-whats-my-type-form.html http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/109783-yet-another-questionnaire.html) I'm posting my answers so













*What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
I went to do the test for fun, mainly, but I have noticed that I've become colder and I cannot take most of the useless things other ENFPs sometimes talk about. I don't connect with them most of the times, either with experiences, way to think or tastes.

*You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I would swear a little, then be the first to offer a suggestion, like getting a cab or calling someone to pick us up home or to the show, and mostly remain calm.

*You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
I would go, but stay close to my friends. I'm rarely one to dance, so I would probably stay if the music is good and if it's not try to find some distraction until the ends.

*On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I try to explain why I think it's wrong. If they insist on not understanding my position I get annoyed and probably will refrain from talking to them.

*What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
That's quite the question. Currently, I just want my fiancée to be fine. Because it makes me happy, why do you think I would want it? He's happy and safe and that makes me happy.
*
What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
I would like to be more responsible and less lazy, because those are my two great flaws. I wouldn't like to be any other than myself because that wouldn't be me.
*
Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
I won a writing award in my high school two years in a row. I felt happy, like I was doing something worth and that people would enjoy.

*What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
People who can't understand other's points view. I do my best do it, though sometimes I fail at it as well, but I usually end up admitting it sooner or later.

*How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
Fear but curiosity, unless it's something I know I'll not be able to do, then I refuse to do until I feel sure I can face that unknwon or new situation.

*What makes you feel inferior?*
Failure, feeling useless.

*What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
I value life and safity the most. I believe in fairness and equality for all. With life and knowledge, I think. With some situation in life, though it isn't easy.

*Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
I try not to stress out because I know everyone else will stress out. If I become stressed, my brain reboots, I can't think on what to do next, that's why I failed at getting my driver's license.

*What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Everything I can think of.

*a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) Drawing, listening to music, playing some games (Torchlight II especially), talking.
b) Talking to fanatic people, listening to shallow people, clubbing.

*Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
I smile, laugh, talk to myself. I'm told my eyes shine a lot. I get a little too hype and I might act a bit childish, but I've learned to tone it down with time.

*When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
Teorize, try to understand what I'm learning.

*What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I try not to sound too childish or annoying because I don't want people to think I'm always like that and leave me in the process.
*
Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
I like one-on-one socialization or with small groups. With very large groups I become frustrated, tired and bored because I cannot express myself.

*How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
I'm chaotic.

*Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
Authority is important but sometimes it's overused and abused. Authority should be reminder of what we should do or not do, laws are rules that helps keep order and stability, but I don't like to see it being abused, specially economically-wise.
*
How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I try to see what's behind him, if the make sense, what supports it. Then I judge it.

*You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
Yes, strangely enough. People don't live alone, after all.


*It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
_Let me just to put the box to record the episode and get dressed. See you in a bit! _or _Hey! Do you want to watch x with me then we go out?


_*What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Shallowness, lack of understanding.

*Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
History!
*
What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*
Small parterns sometimes. I miss questions in quizzes often, though that might my dyslexia.

*You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
Play Torchlight II with my fiancée, cook and draw a little. Watch an episode or two of a show I like then go for a walk at night with my friends.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'm not an expert obviously, but I get an INFP vibe from you. How does that sound to you?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

JudyBoBudy said:


> I'm not an expert obviously, but I get an INFP vibe from you. How does that sound to you?


I don't know... Might be my internert persona? I'm different in person, less cold and more friendly. Here, sometimes I seem like a bitch, but I really am not that bad. I don't think I'm emotional (?) enough for an INFP. I've meet 3 or 4 INFPs (one of them confrimed) in my life and I really have nothing to do with them, the only thing I had in common with them is that we played video games and are into some form of Art.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> I don't know... Might be my internert persona? I'm different in person, less cold and more friendly. Here, sometimes I seem like a bitch, but I really am not that bad. I don't think I'm emotional (?) enough for an INFP. I've meet 3 or 4 INFPs (one of them confrimed) in my life and I really have nothing to do with them, the only thing I had in common with them is that we played video games and are into some form of Art.


Maybe, though you're the one who knows best and know yourself best. ENFP also seems logical to me, but no way ISFP, I don't see it, haha.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

JudyBoBudy said:


> Maybe, though you're the one who knows best and know yourself best. ENFP also seems logical to me, but no way ISFP, I don't see it, haha.


I don't get why this test keeps telling me I have a Si or Se.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> I don't get why this test keeps telling me I have a Si or Se.


Free Enneagram Personality Test

Could you this test and paste the results please?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Grehoy said:


> Free Enneagram Personality Test
> 
> Could you this test and paste the results please?












Here.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> Here.


4w5 9w8 7w8 5w4 = Fi Si Ne Ti ~ Fi Ne Si Te? = INFP

Your enneagram tritype seems to be *Edit Corrected: 479.*



> 479s typically tone down their hyper-emotionality and suffering when around others. They don't want to be difficult, and they don't want to be drama queens. They find such a self-image embarrassing, and they are certain the future holds great promise and potential, so aren't they a little pathetic for focusing on their tragedy? They may self-dramatize and bring attention to themselves at times, but it's typically followed by a down-playing of the tragedy and a reframing of the situation- "All in all, it was probably worth it, and not really a big deal, anyway..."
> 
> 479s view themselves as special, clever, elite, talented, and regrettably, ordinary. Attracted to the new, the known, and the emotionally intense, they can feel a bit of the will-o'-the-wisp, never quite knowing where their fancy will take them- will the day be mundane or exhilarating? Dramatic or comforting?
> 
> ...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

@Grehoy let's count the ways that I don't think it's right.



> They find such a self-image embarrassing, and they are certain the future holds great promise and potential, so aren't they a little pathetic for focusing on their tragedy?


I actually have improved a lot on that with getting a fiancée and all, but I'm not certain the future is filled with potential and promise, I doubt the future a lot. My focus are the others around me, the people I like, I neglect myself to give them the attention they need.



> 479s view themselves as special, clever, elite, talented, and regrettably, ordinary.


I see myself as a normal person with no talent whatsoever, others are the ones to tell me that I'm unique, great and talent. I couldn't care less about elites.



> Intellectually and emotionally curious, yet liking balance, 479s tend not to push things 'too far'.


Depends on the balance. I love doing new things, seeing new things, knowing new things. I like to do things a little differently each day, either by just cooking something different or doing something new to break the balance that my life has.



> These questions (and the failings they acknowledge) may lead to depression and a loss of self-esteem, but that doesn't mean thinking about them and recognizing their flaws is going to get them anywhere.


Though this happens, I usually do get on my two feet and try to find something else to do or try to do it again. If I was always like this I would have given up on drawing long a ago. I don't think I'm talented, but through some power I can do some things to help around or simply because I like. I've learned to cook on my own, pretty much after failing a lot. Through mistakes, I've learned what I can or cannot do. Usually these events are actually related to hormonal unbalance during my menstruation, in which I suffer a lot with blood loss and pain.



> Core Fours will have a harder edge and go deeper. They will be more emotionally expressive and darker than the 974 or 749.


What does it means to be darker or have a harder edge? I don't like gothic stuf.

I have too much power to motivate others to be an INFP... I don't relate or their problems or way to see the world to them most of the times.
I like simple things but I also like complicated and hard things. If I don't challange myself to do something new or harder I'll end up bored. Most INFPs I've meet don't like to go away from their comfortable little places most of the time and get tired from socializing too much. If I don't socialize with someone from time to time, if I don't leave the house, I'll start to feel like I'm going insane.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> [MENTION=111569]I see myself as a normal person with no talent whatsoever, others are the ones to tell me that I'm unique, great and talent. I couldn't care less about elites.
> 
> I don't think I'm talented, but through some power I can do some things to help around or simply because I like. I've learned to cook on my own, pretty much after failing a lot. Through mistakes, I've learned what I can or cannot do. Usually these events are actually related to hormonal unbalance during my menstruation, in which I suffer a lot with blood loss and pain.


Your top score in the result implies a compulsion\drive to be unique? Don't you feel unique or what makes you feel unique as a person?



Aya the Whaler said:


> [MENTION=111569]I have too much power to motivate others to be an INFP... I don't relate or their problems or way to see the world to them most of the times.


Could you define that power to motivate others a bit? How do you wield the power and where does it come from?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Grehoy said:


> Your top score in the result implies a compulsion\drive to be unique? Don't you feel unique or what makes you feel unique as a person?


No, everyone wants to be a special snowflake these days, I just want to be me.



> Could you define that power to motivate others a bit? How do you wield the power and where does it come from?


Either via speech or for doing something they would like, but most speech. Sharing expriences, knowing what they need to hear at the moment.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> No, everyone wants to be a special snowflake these days, I just want to be me.
> 
> Either via speech or for doing something they would like, but most speech. Sharing expriences, knowing what they need to hear at the moment.


The last part sounds like an ENFJ, which is the mirror image of INFP. Are you younger than 25?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Grehoy said:


> The last part sounds like an ENFJ, which is the mirror image of INFP. Are you younger than 25?


Yes. Not by much tho.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> Yes. Not by much tho.


Your persona may be settling into place between INFP and ENFJ. I guess you are starting to lean more towards ENFJ.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> Your persona may be settling into place between INFP and ENFJ. I guess you are starting to lean more towards ENFJ.


I don't think she's 'settling' in place. She's old enough where at least her first two functions are fully developed and it wouldn't be 'settling in' at her age. I would recommend Aya get tested by an actual Myers Briggs practitioner if she really wants to know. The free tests on the internet are limited in scope especially if one could be on the fence about a particular function. MB practitioners reveal to you where you really stand.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Bugs said:


> I don't think she's 'settling' in place. She's old enough where at least her first two functions are fully developed and it wouldn't be 'settling in' at her age. I would recommend Aya get tested by an actual Myers Briggs practitioner if she really wants to know. The free tests on the internet are limited in scope especially if one could be on the fence about a particular function. MB practitioners reveal to you where you really stand.


If I would find someone who does it, I would ask, but the forum is my best shot.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> If I would find someone who does it, I would ask, but the forum is my best shot.


MBTI Myers Briggs Personality Type Assessment, FIRO, TKI, Strong | Personality Type, Psychometric Assessment, Change Management, Leadership Development

I'd recommend these guys. It's not free though but this is the only way to really get an accurate answer unless you understand cognitive functions very well.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't get strong ENFJs vibes from them, I see a lot of Fi and a strong type 4 influence.
Can I ask you why are you so opposed to the idea of being an INFP?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

ShoreWaves said:


> I don't get strong ENFJs vibes from them, I see a lot of Fi and a strong type 4 influence.
> Can I ask you why are you so opposed to the idea of being an INFP?


I don't identify with their ways or the description of one. The main reason I've been typed as one is because I draw.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Bugs said:


> MBTI Myers Briggs Personality Type Assessment, FIRO, TKI, Strong | Personality Type, Psychometric Assessment, Change Management, Leadership Development
> 
> I'd recommend these guys. It's not free though but this is the only way to really get an accurate answer unless you understand cognitive functions very well.


I don't have money to spend now. I'm saving all to go to London later this year.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> I don't have money to spend now. I'm saving all to go to London later this year.


That's fine. I would recommend getting yourself professionally typed instead of typing and retyping yourself based on some online descriptions and tests. The letters really mean nothing , it's all about the functions 

Online kind of sucks because it gives a 'one size fits all' description of types and even functions. I.e. two Fi doms can be COMPLETELY different from one and other like night and day.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Bugs said:


> That's fine. I would recommend getting yourself professionally typed instead of typing and retyping yourself based on some online descriptions and tests. The letters really mean nothing , it's all about the functions
> 
> Online kind of sucks because it gives a 'one size fits all' description of types and even functions. I.e. two Fi doms can be COMPLETELY different from one and other like night and day.


That's true. Most tests give me an ENFP answer but this one just keeps giving me totally different answers depending on the day due to slightly different answers.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Bugs said:


> I don't think she's 'settling' in place. She's old enough where at least her first two functions are fully developed and it wouldn't be 'settling in' at her age. I would recommend Aya get tested by an actual Myers Briggs practitioner if she really wants to know. The free tests on the internet are limited in scope especially if one could be on the fence about a particular function. MB practitioners reveal to you where you really stand.


I am a MB practitioner but I don't charge people for it.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> That's true. Most tests give me an ENFP answer but this one just keeps giving me totally different answers depending on the day due to slightly different answers.


You would know if you're ENFP for sure I think. Or at least I think you would know if you are Ne-dom. It's very unique. My brain is always racing through many _random_ thoughts at once and I really have to try to focus and pin one down. It's like I'm mentally hooked up to a super highway of concepts and patterns. I guess a good 'visualization' of Ne would be Gary's power from the TV Show Alphas.






You know when you're Ne-dom , you just know .


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> I am a MB practitioner but I don't charge people for it.


Doubt that bro .


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Bugs said:


> Doubt that bro .


Well, how does one become a practitioner? Do they give courses and certificates for that? How do they test competence in the field?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Bugs said:


> You would know if you're ENFP for sure I think. Or at least I think you would know if you are Ne-dom. It's very unique. *My brain is always racing through many random thoughts at once and I really have to try to focus and pin one down. It's like I'm mentally hooked up to a super highway of concepts and patterns. I guess a good 'visualization' of Ne would be Gary's power from the TV Show Alphas.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! That's exactly how I feel! It's always jumping in different ideas, theories always thinking about new things, like a very random highway of information.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> Well, how does one become a practitioner? Do they give courses and certificates for that? How do they test competence in the field?


Yes they do.  Courses and certificate information are available on several online pages. I won't do the work for you bro , you need to look this up on your own if you want to seriously tell people you are a practitioner instead of your loopy answers you typically give.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Bugs said:


> Yes they do.  Courses and certificate information are available on several online pages. I won't do the work for you bro , you need to look this up on your own if you want to seriously tell people you are a practitioner instead of your loopy answers you typically give.


What's their typing accuracy might I ask?


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> YES! That's exactly how I feel! It's always jumping in different ideas, theories always thinking about new things, like a very random highway of information.


Yes but it isn't necessarily about the concepts, ideas , or subjects themselves its rather about their connection to one and other. How is A related to B? If so can we derive C? ( or just go eat pizza instead - ENTP ) It's in those little 'bands of light' on the 'superhighway' were all the good stuff is  at least for an Ne.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> What's their typing accuracy might I ask?


Pretty good. They don't care about the letters or 'one size fits all' description. Everything is based on cognitive function in terms of order , orientation , and how they are related to each other which includes all 8 cog functions. Everyone has all 8 its all about discovering how one's brain is neural wired to automatically or naturally select a preference ( kind of like your brain would automatically use your dominant hand to swat away a threat coming at you like a ball being thrown or something). Based on your functions only then are your letters drawn out.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

I was tested a while a back ago in the military by an actual practitioner. The 'test' was hundreds of questions and involved mental exercises. Yeah it was boring to some degree but interesting at the same time. I hate long tests/evaluations.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Bugs said:


> I was tested a while a back ago in the military by an actual practitioner. The 'test' was hundreds of questions and involved mental exercises. Yeah it was boring to some degree but interesting at the same time. I hate long tests/evaluations.


What if I told you that your MBTI type and your enneagram type doesn't match? Would you be interested in doing this test (privately if you will) and sharing results?

Free Enneagram Personality Test


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Bugs said:


> Yes but it isn't necessarily about the concepts, ideas , or subjects themselves its rather about their connection to one and other. How is A related to B? If so can we derive C? ( or just go eat pizza instead - ENTP ) It's in those little 'bands of light' on the 'superhighway' were all the good stuff is  at least for an Ne.


Yes, exactly! That's how I think. I also ask why a lot.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Bugs said:


> I was tested a while a back ago in the military by an actual practitioner. The 'test' was hundreds of questions and involved mental exercises. Yeah it was boring to some degree but interesting at the same time. I hate long tests/evaluations.


That sounds a lot like XD


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> What if I told you that your MBTI type and your enneagram type doesn't match? Would you be interested in doing this test (privately if you will) and sharing results?
> 
> Free Enneagram Personality Test


I don't think Enneagram type is totally limited by MBTI personality type. I took the Enneagram test online for fun. I have no idea if its actually accurate or not. I think its kind of funny that you say you are great at typing people yet you don't type yourself? How can you know what I am if you don't know what you are?


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Aya the Whaler said:


> Yes, exactly! That's how I think. I also ask why a lot.


Asking 'why' is more of a judging function T vs F. Perceiving N and S are more like what?(S) and what if?(N). S & N are temporal in the sense that S is typically past and present orientated where N is future orientated


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Bugs said:


> Asking 'why' is more of a judging function T vs F. Perceiving N and S are more like what?(S) and what if?(N). S & N are temporal in the sense that S is typically past and present orientated where N is future orientated


What if is surely one of my favourite questions.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Aya Saves the World said:


> What if is surely one of my favourite questions.


Have you tried ESFJ?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Have you tried ESFJ?


I'm pretty sure I'm xNxP. The description of ESFJ seems like they care too much about people and I care that much about 3 or 4 people tops.


----------

